# Now I understand the 180!



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I totally get the 189 thing now. My husband rang me two weeks ago to say he LMBWILWM and wanted to be alone. I have coped fairly well, been busy, taking up new and old activities and hobbies. However, I felt desperate to talk to him, and finally I broke my 180 and texted him asking him to come home, he replied he just wanted to be alone. 

So i am DONE- done with waiting, longing, hoping, done with th sadness and loneliness. Well the last two may come back now and again but I have resolved to just get on with my life. Obviously I want my husband back but I am not in control of him. 

I'm feeling more positive, tho still have to remind myself to do the right thing for me- whether it's eating, exercising, meeting new people, taking action. The only way is up. I refuse to live in limbo anymore.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Way to go! I've felt similar, but still have relapses sometimes where all those feeling of loss and despair come back. You will probably experience the same, but stick to your guns.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

awesome keep it up life is to short to be unhappy


----------



## Jemm (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats to you, I am working on the 180 as well, my H wants a separation but I havent found a house yet. I think it will be a whole lot easier when I have my own place. Keep up the positive work


----------

